# Please help; why won't this overclock work?



## Stabe (Jan 3, 2009)

All reviews of this motherboard said they had success overclocking (see sig for my rig), but I can't seem to do anything with it. First, I can't do anything in the BIOS (I tried updating). All the options are there, but raising the FSB 1mhz results in an unbootable computer, let alone the multipier. I've tried everything there. So I tried using AMD overdrive, and I got to 3800mhz raising the multiplier to 18.5 and the fsb to 205. Voltage was 1.45. Totally stable, temps were good (Xigmatek Dark Knight Cooler). But then it just reverted back to normal either after a reboot or after sleep mode (I checked the power settings). Now I can put the multiplier back up but the fsb is unmovable, again (I have no idea why it started working in the first place). So I settled with 3700mhz using only the multiplier, but now it just keeps reverting back to 3100, presumably during sleep mode. Does anyone have any idea what's going on here?


----------

